# New Coyote Craze DVD!!



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Guys, the new DVD is finally ready!!! Copies will start shipping next week!! Hope the trailer gets you pumped up to go kill something!!

Geoff


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good stuff, Geoff!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice, The trailer got me itching to go...go buy your video right after a hunt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, great vid..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic looking video, any chance of it make region 2 and the UK? I bet not!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking forward to it !


----------



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

Mattuk- I have another guy that buys from the UK. He usually just sends me a PayPal payment and then I mail him the video. If you are interested send me an email. [email protected]

Geoff


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Geoff.

Matt.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Great trailer and love the little boy! It's great to see him out hunting and getting excited about it!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff!!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good stuff looks like a great video.


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I chuckle everytime i see that video. "and the cows are gonna be safe tonight"


----------



## Jim_ (Feb 6, 2012)

Very cool...makes me want to go out right now


----------



## Sh1pper (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesomer
makes me get back out there with My Granson..
Thanks for the shot in the you know where...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a great DVD guys... I watched my copy a couple of weeks ago and really enjoyed it. Geoff shares a lot of information instead of just showing kill after kill. There's plenty of killing, don't get me wrong but it has more substance.


----------

